

Log in to StackOverflow with your smartphone - brennenHN
http://blog.clef.io/post/42364199828/log-in-to-stack-exchange-with-clef

======
habosa
This is a game changer, or at least a huge step in the right direction. I
shouldn't have to wait for individual websites to make systems like this,
third parties like Clef should handle it for everyone.

~~~
brennenHN
We totally agree. Having every site try to re-implement and keep up with
security best practices is a waste of time, money, and makes it hard to trust
anyone online.

------
philipbjorge
Congratulations guys! I added the clef plugin to my wordpress blog as soon as
I found out about it - it's working great.

Stackoverflow was one of the sites I wanted to see this working on!

------
aba_sababa
This is very awesome, congrats Jesse and team!

------
ibotty
i don't know. why should i trust clef?

the google two-factor authentication can be run on your own server. can clef
be run w/o clef? i don't think so.

